# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  لحظه من فضلك

## فراس الشفيع

*المشاركات في المنبر ضعيفه جد 
الاسباب 
1/ الواتساب 
2/ الفيس بوك
3/ الاعضاء يفضلوا القراءه 
الحل شنوو ياشباب 
شاركنا لكي نشعر بوجودك في المنبر 
اعتبروه بوست تعارف ان شاءالله اترك تعليق  
حفز باقي الاعضاء علي المشاركه والتفاعل 

*

----------


## استرلينى

*اكيد كلامك صحيح 100%
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كدى فى الأول ثبت لينا 
( يسلمو على المرور العطر )
وبعدين نتفاهم !!!!!
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*مقارنه بمنتديات مريخيه اخرى (الشبكه كمثال) اعتقد (اونلاين) افضل وانشط ، وان كان المطلوب نشاط اكثر
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

كدى فى الأول ثبت لينا 
( يسلمو على المرور العطر )
وبعدين نتفاهم !!!!!




*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصطفى منصور
					

مقارنه بمنتديات مريخيه اخرى (الشبكه كمثال) اعتقد (اونلاين) افضل وانشط ، وان كان المطلوب نشاط اكثر





*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

اكيد كلامك صحيح 100%




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصطفى منصور
					

مقارنه بمنتديات مريخيه اخرى (الشبكه كمثال) اعتقد (اونلاين) افضل وانشط ، وان كان المطلوب نشاط اكثر



كلام سليم جدا جدا
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*اعتقد انه الاخوه مافهموا معني كلامي في فرق بين المشاركات والمشاهدات 
موضوع مهم ممكن تلقي المشاهدات فوق ال 500 ولكن المشاركات لا تتعدي 12 مثلا 
المقصد من كلامي ان البيشاهد ده بدل يشاهد ويبقي مارق يخت تعليق ويتفاعل مع الموضوع تخيل لو انه الكميه البتشاهد دي اي زول بيعلق والتاني يرد عليه اكيد الحركه ح تكون اكتر والفائده تعم 

*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*كلامك عين الحقيقة . فعلاً المشاركات ضعيفة ، إذا أستثنينا بعض الأخوة و على رأسهم الأخ كسلاوي .
*

----------


## azzreem

*نتمني ذلك انشا الله ود المطلوب
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*تسلم حبينا فراس لتطرقك لهذه الظاهرة نتمنى التفاعل من الجميع بصوره أكبر مع المواضع حتى تعم الفائدة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بوست جميل و نرجو ان يكون سبب في تجويد الاداء ..
نحن كادارة نسعي لان يبقي اون لاين موجود ولا يحدث له كما حدث لكثير من المنتديات بعد ظهور مواقع التواصل الاخري مثل الواتساب و الفيس بوك .
اقتراحاتكم و مشاركاتكم سوف توضح لنا الطريق لكي نجعل المنبر قبلة لكل المريخاب ونجعله جاذب للمشاركات .
صوت شكر للذين يواصلون عطائهم من غير توقف وعلي راسهم الاخ الحبيب كسلاوي ...
نتمني ان نري اقتراحاتكم التي تساعدنا حتى نجد الحلول التي يبقي بها المنبر ولا يحدث له ما حدث لبقية المنتديات...
*

----------


## sabry

*مشكور اخونا فراس وباقي الصفوة .....
التعليق اقل شي بزيد التعارف بتداول الاسماء
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بوست جميل و نرجو ان يكون سبب في تجويد الاداء ..
نحن كادارة نسعي لان يبقي اون لاين موجود ولا يحدث له كما حدث لكثير من المنتديات بعد ظهور مواقع التواصل الاخري مثل الواتساب و الفيس بوك .
اقتراحاتكم و مشاركاتكم سوف توضح لنا الطريق لكي نجعل المنبر قبلة لكل المريخاب ونجعله جاذب للمشاركات .
صوت شكر للذين يواصلون عطائهم من غير توقف وعلي راسهم الاخ الحبيب كسلاوي ...
نتمني ان نري اقتراحاتكم التي تساعدنا حتى نجد الحلول التي يبقي بها المنبر ولا يحدث له ما حدث لبقية المنتديات...




*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*المشاركة حتى ولو ( بكلمة ) تعنى الكثير حتى لنفسك
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

المشاركة حتى ولو ( بكلمة ) تعنى الكثير حتى لنفسك




فعلا ده المطلوب كلمه واحده تكفي 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالفعل موضوع قمة في الروعة
خلونا نلتزم بالمرور اكثر من مرة خلال اليوم علي المنبر
وعندما نجد احدنا قال كلمة في المريخ ومن أجل المريخ علي اقل تقدير نشكره عليها
ارى ان معظمنا متفق علي اهمية المشاركة ولو بكلمة شكرا 
وهي سنة ستحي المنبر وتجعله ينبض بالمحبة
شكراً فراس 
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بالفعل موضوع قمة في الروعة
خلونا نلتزم بالمرور اكثر من مرة خلال اليوم علي المنبر
وعندما نجد احدنا قال كلمة في المريخ ومن أجل المريخ علي اقل تقدير نشكره عليها
ارى ان معظمنا متفق علي اهمية المشاركة ولو بكلمة شكرا 
وهي سنة ستحي المنبر وتجعله ينبض بالمحبة
شكراً فراس 



تسلم اخي عبدالمنعم وده المغزي من البوست انه الناس تحرك المنبر بالتعليقات 
*

----------

